# cherry barbs dying FAST



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

8.2 or 8.4 seems high to me, I would do a search on Cherry Barbs and see what the high pH should be, is your water also very hard? I don't know about the salt!!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

This is the first thing I came across and look at the ph, credit for this article at http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/cherrybarb.php

pH range: 6.0 – 8.0
dH range: 5 - 19
Temperature range: 23 – 27°C / 73 – 80.5°F

The Cherry barb is a very popular aquarium fish. It can be kept even by inexperienced aquarists since it is quite hardy. Its nice colour and interesting behaviour have also attributed its popularity within the hobby. If you keep shy loaches, you can add a shoal of at least 5 Cherry barbs and thereby make the loaches much less jittery in the aquarium. 

Cherry barb habitat and range:
The wild Cherry barb is a benthopelagic species that live in tropical waters in Sri Lanka, from Kelani to the Nilwala basin. It prefers streams and rivulets that are well shaded by surrounding vegetation. The Cherry barb is typically found in shallow and slow flowing waters with silt substrate and plenty of leaf debris.

Cherry barbs have today also been introduced to Colombia and Mexico. 

Cherry barb setup:
The recommended minimum aquarium size is 75 litres (20 gallons). The Cherry barbs should always be kept in groups of at least five individuals, preferably more, since this is a schooling species. A Cherry barb that is kept alone can become very stressed in the aquarium. 

Try to mimic the shaded and densely grown habitat that wild Cherry barbs live in when you set up your aquarium. Preferably choose some plants that will grow up and cover the surface. 
A clear area for swimming should also be included. Comparatively sturdy plants are recommended since the Cherry barbs will nibble on them. They will also eat algae. 

Good filtration and a quite a strong current are recommended. Cherry barbs live in slow flowing waters in the wild. 

Cherry barb tank mates:
The Cherry barb is a peaceful fish ideal for a community aquarium with other non-aggressive fish species that appreciate the same type of environment. It is naturally important not to house Cherry barbs with predatory species that will consider them prey. As mentioned above, a Cherry barb should always be kept together with at least 4 members of its own species. A school of Cherry barbs can be house with a wide range of docile fish species, such as Danios, Plecos, Bettas, Corydoras and Rainbow fish. Nippy fish species like the Tiger Barb should generally be avoided. 

Cherry barb behaviour:
Cherry barbs should always be kept in groups, but they will not form really tight schools. Within the Cherry barb shoal, a strict hierarchy will be observed. If you keep more than one male, the males will compete with each other but rarely cause severe injury. Keeping two males in the same aquarium is actually highly entertaining since the males will “dance” in front of each other rather than simply fight. During the dance, the males will encircle each other whole displaying erect fins. Males will also become more vividly coloured when kept together with other males. 

The Cherry barbs are considered to be a middle-tank species, but they will often venture close to the bottom as well as swim up to the surface in the aquarium, especially if the surface is covered in bushy plants. 

The average Cherry barb life span is 4 years, but they can live up to at least 7 years. 

Cherry barb care:


----------



## speedoflife (Jun 12, 2011)

I know that my params are a little bit off of the fishes' preferred values, but they have been happy in this water for months! And now they are dying at an average of 1-2 a day! Something has happened and I do not know what. I haven't changed anything, and there are plenty of dark hiding spots for the barbs. I'm at a loss at this point.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't use salt in my tank and I've had my cherry barbs for a little over a year now, both in the tank pre-salt and post-salt. I can honestly say they're happier without the salt, and no real reason to add it since they're not showing any symptoms... Your pH does seem to be a bit high though....if I had a test kit I'd tell you what my parameters were. :hihi:


----------



## speedoflife (Jun 12, 2011)

I just don't know what's happening. I've had them in this water for over 2 months now and they've been happy as can be. I've been using salt in my tanks ever since the beginning. I originally had 4 cherries and they bred in the tank (with the salt) and all of the babies grew up in the tank (with salt), so I don't think that's it.
I just wanted to know if there were any specific diseases or something that would affect cherries only. This is depressing. I loved those little guys.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe it's genetics. I got some Lemon Tetras from a small shop and they are still around after 4 years. Got some Black skirt tetras from Petsmart - lasted about 2 years. 

On the other hand, I got a goldfish from the state fair and he lived about 5 years!


----------



## speedoflife (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow that's crazy. Go figure eh?
But why would half of my stock die within 4 days? That's a very abrupt end of their generation...


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

Are they breathing fast or scratching on anything? What do the dead ones look like(if they haven't been eaten by the other fish)? Have you made any changes to the tank? Added new fish to the system? 
I have found myself if the water parameters are stable quite a few fish will adapt to it, but of course some species just won't....
Another question...now this might not be the case, but something to look at....are there any fish that are turning into nasty pasties when the lights go off?


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

It's hot here in Texas, have you been keeping an eye on your temperatures?


----------

